# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  10 «нельзя» в постели - соблюдать всем женщинам!

## Irina

10 «нельзя» в постели - соблюдать всем женщинам!


*1. Быть честными до конца.*

Нередко женщины - как и мужчины - желают знать о своих половинах все - от его ощущений с предыдущим партнером до историй их взаимоотношений со всеми подробностями. Сексуальная близость и эмоциональная привязанность кажутся той защитой, которая позволит спокойно и с интересом выслушать любые интимные признания - "мы же так любим друг друга, и нам уже ничего не может помешать!" Закономерное следствие такой "безобидной" откровенности - обида и ревность к прошлому. Не задавай вопросов сама и пресекай его разговоры на эту тему.

*2. Признаваться, сколько у тебя было сексуальных партнеров.*

Лучше эту тему не поднимать вообще. Если он настаивает, то наиболее щадящий ответ - "один" (если это похоже на правду) или "несколько" (если их было 10 и более). Мужчина, как правило, готов поверить тому, что ты скажешь. В случае, если он упирается, требует и уверяет, что ему просто интересно, - рассказывать честно и указывать точное количество нельзя. Для его же блага. Даже самые прогрессивные молодые люди любят быть первыми. Если он никогда тебя и не упрекнет напрямик, то непременно запомнит навсегда, можешь не сомневаться.

*3. Не отзывайся плохо о предыдущих поклонниках*, особенно об их сексуальных возможностях, даже если хочешь подчеркнуть этим совершенство своего нынешнего партнера.

Это чревато двумя дурными мыслями у него: "Если мы расстанемся, она так же легко будет обсуждать и меня" и "А может, это с ней что-то было не так, раз ей попадались такие уроды". И то, и другое - камень в твой огород. А похвалить лучше так: "Мне еще ни с кем не было так хорошо".

*4. Бывших лучше не упоминать вообще.*

Некоторых мужчин задевает даже невинное замечание вроде "Вчера видела Сергея с сыном - такой хорошенький малыш!". Он может обидеться, даже если ты напомнишь ему о каком-то эпизоде из прошлого, связанном с другим мужчиной. Еще в период невинного дружеского общения одна девушка со смехом рассказала парню, как она попробовала в первый раз в жизни напиться пива - в порядке эксперимента, из-за чего не состоялась планируемая ночь любви. Потом они поженились, но стоило девушке неосторожно вспомнить в баре, что ее норма пива - не больше двух бутылок, как ее муж впадал в угрюмость.

*5. Смеяться. Как это ни странно.*

Во-первых, давно известно: нельзя смеяться, глядя на предмет мужской гордости твоего любимого. Даже если ты смеешься от радости и гордости. Во-вторых, нельзя смеяться невпопад, то есть на ровном месте. Даже если в этот момент в голову пришла дурацкая ситуация из времен начальной школы. В обоих случаях он может обидеться, и доказать, что смеялась ты не над ним (его способностями, его фигурой, его действиями и т.д.), будет почти невозможно. Кстати, в равной степени смех во время секса может обидеть и женщину.

*6. Пытаться изобразить из себя секс-богиню.*

Без досконального "владения предметом" это выглядит неестественно и поэтому не возбуждающе. Кстати, сами мужчины признаются, что даже опытная женщина не всегда оказывается на высоте в постели в первый раз с любимым, а попытка копировать актрису из порно моментально угадывается и, конечно, играет не в нашу пользу.

Вывод ясен: не делай того, что тебе пока чуждо и незнакомо, а вычитанные "приправки" применяй осторожно, готовая остановиться, если почувствуешь, что ему не нравится. Как выясняется, есть мужчины, которые не любят оральный секс, ласку мочки уха или соска, непривычную позу.
Нельзя быть прекрасной любовницей или прекрасным любовником - можно быть хорошей парой. Строй свое сексуальное поведение, ориентируясь именно на своего мужчину, - и жди от него того же самого.

*7. Приносить в постель игрушки из секс шопа, предварительно не обсудив вопрос с партнером.*

Даже если тебе самой они кажутся чертовски классными, а в магазине продавец, подмигивая, уверял, что твой дружок потеряет голову. Вполне возможно, что мужчина сочтет тебя неудовлетворенной вашим сексом "без прибамбасов" и заработает себе комплекс неполноценности. А страдать от этого будешь и ты. То же касается и эротической литературы, и видео. Мужчины вовсе не такие примитивные, чтобы автоматически вестись на откровенные картинки. В этом вопросе, как и в прочих, тоже нужен особый подход к его личным "пунктикам" на эту тему. Просто подними вопрос заранее.

*8. Причинять боль.*

Даже если он млеет от вида твоих длинных ногтей - хотя, скорее всего, ими восхищаются твои подруги, а не твой мужчина, - не торопись расцарапывать его спину в приступе страсти. То, что выглядит безумно сексуально в кино, в жизни - просто больно, так что сдержи себя. Доказано, что оргазм притупляет неприятные ощущения. Но после успешного финала ему придется несладко. Правило "не навреди" касается и прочих твоих действий во время секса: мужчины очень болезненно реагируют, если ты недостаточно осторожно обращаешься с его "сокровищем".

*9. Молчать.*

Один из самых непростительных женских "грехов", с мужской точки зрения. Если ему не удается довести тебя до крика, то до стона - наверняка. Так что просто дай волю своим эмоциям. Это усилит твои собственные ощущения, а ему придаст новых сил. Крик и стоны - основной инструмент жриц любви всех времен и народов: именно бурная, даже дикая женская реакция в постели заставляет мужчину поверить, что он - ого-го! В то время как отсутствие этой веры он наверняка поставит в вину тебе. Тайно или явно. Так что не стесняйся своей страстности - нет мужчины, которого бы это не трогало.

*10. Плохо пахнуть.*

Мужчины остро чувствуют все запахи женского тела - начиная с дыхания и заканчивая сами знаете чем. Причем настолько остро, что может разом пропасть все желание. Вывод: да здравствует мыло душистое и полотенце пушистое. С парфюмерией тоже надо быть осторожной. Если под мраком ночи он спросит: "Чем это ты надушилась?" - не торопись принимать это за комплимент.

Даже самые дорогие и твои самые любимые духи ему могут не понравиться - не понравиться именно в этот момент, поскольку он хочет почувствовать твой естественный запах.

Поэтому лучший выход - пахнуть капельками воды из душа, а также той неуловимой смесью ароматов, которая складывается из твоего шампуня, косметики, крема для тела. "Какая ты ароматная!" - промурлычет он, и вот это - настоящий комплимент.

----------

